# close please mods.(i would but it won't let me)



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

for sale is 1 EBJD 3+inches $80 or trade for a 7-8 inch pbass any type or a 12"+ aro will be considered...
he is a little camera shy so these are the best i could get.
low ball offers considered an insult and will get you nothing from me.......

















i am tearing down his tank and he is still to small to go in any of my other tanks so gots to go.

pick up only in Port Moody.
pm if interested.

new better pics
























these are photos of actual fish..


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for pics up....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's too bad Adrian. Very nice specimen. I don't have space for any more or I'd consider it.


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Andy....I had a client looking for a EBJD....their screen name on BC Aquaria is jamez&becca....I will send them your way


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

kirkdgxp said:


> Hey Andy....I had a client looking for a EBJD....their screen name on BC Aquaria is jamez&becca....I will send them your way


thanks Kirk,
seems i've seen there post an offerd them this fish a while back when it was a little smaller. 
bump ....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

still here daily bump.....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump!
fish is OBO..........
but i'm not in any big rush so no lowballers.....


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I will buy it asap. Been looking fir those. Call me at 778 240 1175 please


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

still available.......


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmm
startin' ta think that it should stay in that tank when I bring it home. lol
One nice JD Adrian that's for sure!!
Cheers!!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Adrian, you are killing me. I got rid of my rays the other day because my tank was to deep. And now you post this guy up...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> Adrian, you are killing me. I got rid of my rays the other day because my tank was to deep. And now you post this guy up...


sorry Alex,
i forgot you were interested in him.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

ahaha thats okay no worries


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump now also available for trade.

only interested in 7-8 inch pbass.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Intrested in an oscar? 

Just kidding. 

If you have him by my next cheque, i might pounce.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

24th hour bump.....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

one more time to the top....


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

still not sold ?? bump for a nice fish [email protected]!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> still not sold ?? bump for a nice fish [email protected]!


thanks Juice....

Bump for another day.....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

up up and away.....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

another day another bump.....


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW, still around?
FREE BUMP!
Would of expected it to be gone LONG ago~ NICE EBJD!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> WOW, still around?
> FREE BUMP!
> Would of expected it to be gone LONG ago~ NICE EBJD!


i am also surprised...
the price is OBO.....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

just another bump to the top.....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

please no insulting offers......
as stated i'm in no rush.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

back up there.........


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> please no insulting offers......
> as stated i'm in no rush.


LMFAO!!
How bad has it got Buddy????


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

another day another bump.....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Closed....


----------

